
Show HN: High performance, feature rich angular Grid - bharathm03
https://www.npmjs.com/package/@syncfusion/ej2-ng-grids
======
timvdalen
Looks cool! The demo link in the README is broken, that should probably be
[https://ej2.syncfusion.com/16.1.24/angular/demos/#/material/...](https://ej2.syncfusion.com/16.1.24/angular/demos/#/material/grid/default)

~~~
bharathm03
Thanks @timvdalen. Will fix it ASAP.

